# What is "Safe House"?



## nhh (Mar 27, 2012)

The is a great forum and resource for obtaining a Wyndham and timeshare education. My wife and I are staying at Panama City Beach. A Wyndham rep came by our unit to welcome us and strategically asked us a bunch of questions about what we knew and have been offered since our last update.  They provided no answers of course but it was setting the stage to schedule another appointment at the sales office. They want go over several things including "Safe House" which I assume is some new program. They said it was a way to maximize our benefits.  I called the VIP Hotline and they didn't know. Has anyone heard of it?
-Norris


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 27, 2012)

nhh said:


> The is a great forum and resource for obtaining a Wyndham and timeshare education. My wife and I are staying at Panama City Beach. A Wyndham rep came by our unit to welcome us and strategically asked us a bunch of questions about what we knew and have been offered since our last update.  They provided no answers of course but it was setting the stage to schedule another appointment at the sales office. They want go over several things including "Safe House" which I assume is some new program. They said it was a way to maximize our benefits.  I called the VIP Hotline and they didn't know. Has anyone heard of it?
> -Norris


I have heard of it.  From what I gather it's supposed to let you cancel your ARP reservation and rebook it at your VIP 90 or 60 day discount without any risk of losing your reservation.  What I believe is that it's just another gimmick used by sales staff to try and sell us more points.  Just like they have tried to tell us that we can so easily defray our maintenance fees by renting a portion of our points through Extra Holidays. Of course they fail to mention (or gloss over) all the drawback features about using EH like that.

The proof of whether it's real or not would be to try and get them to put what they promise into writing in any new contract you bought.  Of course you must buy more points to get whatever it is they are pushing.  Always remember that whatever they are using to entice you to buy will not be as good as it sounds in the presentation AND will be subject to take-away/modification at any time after you sign (like VIP)

Do you want to buy more very expensive developer points today?  Could you be just as happy if you owned some resale points?  

Those are the real questions to consider; not whether or not you want to buy an elusive "safehouse" feature which may or may not exist.  Those timeshare sales people are trained to create a need in your mind and a burning desire to fill that need....they make you want something that might not even exist or be possible.  How is it that salespeople would know about a feature such as "safehouse" which people at Corporate say they have never heard of?

They supposedly have a new computer management program being installed (Voyager) which just may have potential to suspend a desired reservation in the system while a VIP cancels and rebooks at discount.  At the same time, this system may be capable of letting owners create waiting lists for hot reservations.  What if the waiting list slurps up the suspended cancelled reservation in the seconds before it's rebooked (crushing that Safehouse)?  The timeshare sales people will be selling the new waiting list feature next!  If you can't book your reservation when you want, just put it on the wait list and their super system will snatch it for you asap!  All you have to do is buy a million more developer points!


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 27, 2012)

nhh said:


> ... They want go over several things including "Safe House" which I assume is some new program. They said it was a way to maximize our benefits.  I called the VIP Hotline and they didn't know. Has anyone heard of it?
> -Norris



You might want to review the posts on this thread:

http://tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?p=1268706#post1268706


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 27, 2012)

Norris:

You are getting the Royal treatment or call it Scam #7! Salesman comes to your room to give a 10 minute update! Offers you a trinket like ditty bag with Wyndham on it, mug or $25 restaurant voucher, etc.. Much cheaper than a $100 debit card! Of course, he finds problems with your account that mandate an immediate 2+ hour consulation in his office where he will have  carefully studied your dossier!


There have been several posts here and on Wyndham Forum on "Safe House" and "Safe Harbor" and as far as I can recall no one has been able to verify. 

It does come to mind in Fairfield days sales people were saying points for VIP benefits were going up next month but I just got confirnation from Wyndham a couple weeks ago.

Bottom line is if closer will not put in contract it is a lie. If one reads a Wyndham sales contract you will find a paragraph that says in legaleese don't believe lying sales person. This contact is it.
Or in simple English, we dearly love your sales person and is a great guy/gal. However, is behind on house payment and needs this sale to stop foreclosure. So probably exaggrated, put on a postive spin or out right lied to seduce you. So, don't believe anything he told you or any pictures he drew as he has probably shredded. This written and duly executed contract supercedes and renders null and void and to no effect  anything he or cohorts  said or  showed you. If there is a problem in a couple of months take up with him if you can find as sales people last an average of about 7 months.

The long and short or ying and yang is, if closer will not put in clear English in contract it is a lie and does not  legally exist.!

From a reasonableness and smell test it also flunks. One only need to check out www.wyndsham.com to see what "favors" Wyndham has done for loyal Fairfield owners. See Bill Spearman article in April 2010 Timesharing Today!

The pregnant question to sales person is since I bought from Wyndham why do I have to pay you to clean up their mess?

You did not indicate number of points you own, but if not a VIP sales person  will tell  you cannot afford to miss upgrading to VIP or  Gold  at today's prices and discounts will practically pay for additional MF! Then  say, but  EH can steal 90% of VOI inventory at 60 day mark, so why are VIP benefits any good?

I do updates for $100( will rent soul to Deveil), well armed,  to rattle sales people cages but recommend most people avoid like the plague!  After one nails  an experienced  sales person on a couple lies they disappear and you are on way to gifting!


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 27, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> ... Then  say, but  EH can steal 90% of VOI inventory at 60 day mark, so why are VIP benefits any good?  ...



Just as a side note:  With all the points I have used over the last few years (VIP Platinum), I have yet to make a full rate reservation that I could not get a VIP rate at a satisfactory location later on.


----------



## pacodemountainside (Mar 27, 2012)

Hey  RR:

I was not referring to the savvy VIP using cancel and rebook! However, you have been very fortunate. Have read several posts where cancellation just disappeared. Given if one is doing at say day 53 at 10:00AM and calls VC and has buddy on high speed computer logged into reservation system I find it incredible someone could steal in around 10 second window. My theory of case is EH has on going search capability.

What I was referring to is unsavvy VIP patiently waiting for 60 day mark. Checks late at night on day 61 and several 2 BRs available. Logs on at 7:55A next morning and buddy on phone to VIP reservation hotline and is told NA.

Knowledge is power!


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 27, 2012)

pacodemountainside said:


> Hey  RR:
> 
> I was not referring to the savvy VIP using cancel and rebook! However, you have been very fortunate. Have read several posts where cancellation just disappeared. Given if one is doing at say day 53 at 10:00AM and calls VC and has buddy on high speed computer logged into reservation system I find it incredible someone could steal in around 10 second window. My theory of case is EH has on going search capability.
> 
> ...



Would not recommend day 53, it is more likely at day 60 and 59.


----------



## nhh (Mar 27, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> Just as a side note:  With all the points I have used over the last few years (VIP Platinum), I have yet to make a full rate reservation that I could not get a VIP rate at a satisfactory location later on.



Thanks everyone for your feedback. Yep this was sales pitch/Scam #7 including the small gift bag containing travel size soaps and lotions. It's almost an insult since that stuff comes with the room. I cancelled the appointment since no gift card was offered. Seemed easier to agree, send them on their merry way then to be hassled about not scheduled the appointment which was "suppose to be for your own good." I'm also close (413k) to VIP Gold and didn't want to be belittled by not buying into upgrading. 

I couldn’t follow the cancelling & rebooking scenarios; savy vs unsavy. But it looks like I've fall under unsavy. It was rather disheartening when I tried to take advantage of the free upgrade window for this place (PCB) and nothing was available. I wrote it off as it is a very busy season during spring break.  Doing reservation searches only confirmed lack of availability. However when I searched EH and saw units available, it did raise some ethics concerns. I was hoping that inventory was all from owners trying to rent, and not units Wyndham was renting and pocketing themselves at the expense of giving free upgrades to those who have already booked.

@rrlongwell. Are you truly cancelling and rebooking or are you briefly double booking then canceling the 1st booking since you have enough points? 

-Norris (I wanna be savy)


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 27, 2012)

nhh said:


> Are you truly cancelling and rebooking or are you briefly double booking then canceling the 1st booking since you have enough points? ... (I wanna be savy)



Congratulations, you are.  I am briefly double booking because of the large number of points.


----------



## chapjim (Mar 27, 2012)

nhh said:


> @rrlongwell. Are you truly cancelling and rebooking or are you briefly double booking then canceling the 1st booking since you have enough points?
> 
> -Norris (I wanna be savy)



I have cancelled and rebooked thirty reservations this calendar year.  These are genuine cancellations -- "jump out of the airplane and hope my parachute opens" cancellations.


----------



## Cheryl20772 (Mar 28, 2012)

chapjim said:


> I have cancelled and rebooked thirty reservations this calendar year.  These are genuine cancellations -- "jump out of the airplane and hope my parachute opens" cancellations.


Did you succeed in grabbing the cancelled reservation at the discount rate each time then?  I'm glad for you if you did, but some say they lost their unit that way.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have a very strong feeling that this new program is going to be dealing with a wait list type situation, similiar to what Bluegreen already has for their "VIP" members.  I think the cancel and rebook days are going to gone.

jmho.


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 28, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I have a very strong feeling that this new program is going to be dealing with a wait list type situation, similiar to what Bluegreen already has for their "VIP" members.  I think the cancel and rebook days are going to gone.
> 
> jmho.



This may actually be better for the real mega renters that have many many millions of points.  They can book everything they can through the ARP process than go on the waiting list for the balance of the peak season reservations they want.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2012)

SOS8260456 said:


> I have a very strong feeling that this new program is going to be dealing with a wait list type situation, similiar to what Bluegreen already has for their "VIP" members.  I think the cancel and rebook days are going to gone.
> 
> jmho.



I think so too, Wyndham already has experience with wait lists at Worldmark and  RCI..It would be a simple matter for their IT guys to make the changes


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2012)

rrlongwell said:


> This may actually be better for the real mega renters that have many many millions of points.  They can book everything they can through the ARP process than go on the waiting list for the balance of the peak season reservations they want.



Im reminded of the guy that sells a product at a small loss. When asked how he can continue to do that;  his answer is "Ill make it up on volume" 

No, Mr Longwell, you cant make it up on volume...The mega renters, as you call them,  will have to find another loophole to exploit, or get out of the business.  as will the salesmen pushing the rental option when they are trying to sell their product..


----------



## SOS8260456 (Mar 28, 2012)

Oh, I am sure you will need to do a NEW developer purchase in order to qualify for this safehouse/waitlist/voyager upgrade thing a majiger that is suppose to enhance my VIP benefits.......


----------



## bnoble (Mar 28, 2012)

> It would be a simple matter for their IT guys to make the changes


I'm not sure how long you've owned Wyndham, but nothing they've done IT wise has ever been "a simple matter".


----------



## rrlongwell (Mar 28, 2012)

ronparise said:


> Im reminded of the guy that sells a product at a small loss. When asked how he can continue to do that;  his answer is "Ill make it up on volume"
> 
> No, Mr Longwell, you cant make it up on volume...The mega renters, as you call them,  will have to find another loophole to exploit, or get out of the business.  as will the salesmen pushing the rental option when they are trying to sell their product..



Thanks for the response.


----------



## ronparise (Mar 28, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I'm not sure how long you've owned Wyndham, but nothing they've done IT wise has ever been "a simple matter".



You are absolutely right, I havent lived through any enhancements , but Wyndham already has a wait list system at Worldmark..

They already share a callcenter, I bet they share an IT department too


----------



## bnoble (Mar 29, 2012)

I'm not suggesting they can't or won't do it.  I am suggesting that, even since they've owned the WM brand, they have been glacial in making IT improvements.  So, don't hold your breath.


----------



## Explorer7 (Mar 29, 2012)

bnoble said:


> I'm not sure how long you've owned Wyndham, but nothing they've done IT wise has ever been "a simple matter".




The biggest single “IT” enhancement since I have been an owner occurred when Wyndham made reservations available immediately after they were cancelled. This appeared to go seamlessly from my perspective and nearly doubled the value of my points. Sometimes more than doubled the value with discounts combined with two or three step upgrades.
This may or may not last but DW and I have really enjoyed maximizing our travel and the ability to share the extra space with others. 
BTW so far we only use our points for personal travel or to share as gifts to family and friends. For me it’s a “toy”, I’ve been legally blind for a number of years and since I can’t drive the Wyndham ownership became my retirement toy, like some guys may get their dream car, boat or motorcycle.

So like the dream car, if one day it’s worth nothing, it would not be a huge shock to me and for a season I sure have enjoyed the ride…


----------



## Sandy VDH (Mar 29, 2012)

I have been too chicken to cancel and rebook at the VIP discount window, especially when there is little to no inventory available.  

I will book a second unit a the discount and then cancel the original booking. 

Works better if you have airfare and other committments already in place.

I too have seen items disappear in front me my screen.


----------



## MelBay (Mar 29, 2012)

You're in Panama City Beach?  OMG, my 21 year old son is there on spring break. And he said there are 3 bazillion girls there in tiny bikinis.  So he now refers to it as heaven.  Hope where you're staying is away from all that...

:hysterical:


----------

